# convert transom to bow mount



## tama16 (Jan 13, 2009)

hi guys! i'm looking to buy transom trolling motor.. my ? is how hard is it to trun the head? i would like to make it a
bow mount could it be done with simple tools or do i have a service tech work on it...

thanx for the help tama16


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 13, 2009)

On my MinnKota, Remove screw, turn the head, Replace screw. Pretty simple!


----------



## erau618 (Jan 18, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> On my MinnKota, Remove screw, turn the head, Replace screw. Pretty simple!



X2. That's the way I did it and it was very easy


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2009)

tama16 said:


> hi guys! i'm looking to buy transom trolling motor.. my ? is how hard is it to trun the head? i would like to make it a
> bow mount could it be done with simple tools or do i have a service tech work on it...
> 
> thanx for the help tama16




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Exactly what they said. I did it on mine, and If I can do it anyone can. I am completely useless with my hands! :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Jan 19, 2009)

erau618 said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > On my MinnKota, Remove screw, turn the head, Replace screw. Pretty simple!
> ...


wow another southen Illinios member i might have to throw a fishing party when I'm out there in june

I have a cabin in marion just off rt148


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## erau618 (Jan 19, 2009)

[/quote]
wow another southen Illinios member i might have to throw a fishing party when I'm out there in june

I have a cabin in marion just off rt148[/quote]


Let me know...I live in Carbondale and fish a lot at Little Grassy, Cedar Lake, Lake of Egypt, Crab Orchard, Devil's Kitchen, and a little at Kincaid.


----------



## tama16 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanx guy! one and two and i was done that simple....


----------



## russ010 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jim said:


> I am completely useless with my hands! :LOL2:



you left yourself wide open for comments on that one... :LMFAO: :LOL22:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 9, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I am completely useless with my hands! :LOL2:
> ...




:shock:


----------



## Bassangel (Feb 21, 2009)

This was one question I had that now I know the answer, but I also have another question to mounting my transom tm onto the side of the bow of my boat. Is there a bracket available to do this or is this something I will have to manufacture? I've seen a few mounts for around $50 and all they are is a piece of wood attached to a piece of aluminum that you have to drill and bolt onto the boat. I have a 15 ft smokercraft v-hull with a small platform up front and I would like to mount the tm up there so I can bass fish from the front. Any suggestions?
Thanks...Meri


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 21, 2009)

Bassangle, this is something I had made and it wouldn't cost that much.


----------



## Bassangel (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks...looks pretty good to me and easy to make. I like the fact that you can lay it down like that, just like a bow mount...great, thanks...Meri


----------



## Fisherman94 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to the forums and I have been trying to come up with a way to convert my transom mount trolling motor to a bow mount for ages! BassNBob, I saw what you made and that is amazing! Would it at all be possible for you to email me the dimensions of it? I would even buy one from you, haha.


----------



## njTom (Aug 22, 2009)

I used this for my V-Hull. bought it from Cabelas. Worked well.


----------



## Fisherman94 (Aug 23, 2009)

njTom said:


> I used this for my V-Hull. bought it from Cabelas. Worked well.



Hi Tom,

I read the product reviews and most said that the screw handles break very easily if turned too far.. you did not have this problem, did you?


----------



## njTom (Aug 23, 2009)

No problems with the handles. The only issue I had was it lifts the trolling motor up about 8inches higher. I had a 36in shaft and with weight in the back it barely reached the water. I had to purchase a longer shaft TM.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 31, 2009)

Fisherman94 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forums and I have been trying to come up with a way to convert my transom mount trolling motor to a bow mount for ages! BassNBob, I saw what you made and that is amazing! Would it at all be possible for you to email me the dimensions of it? I would even buy one from you, haha.




Send me an e-mail with a pic of your deck at the front and I'll send you the dim I think you need. You may want to lay a ruler down for a scale.

[email protected]


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 2, 2012)

BassNBob said:


> Bassangle, this is something I had made and it wouldn't cost that much.



BassNBob, nice mount!! Where would the best spot be to mount it on a flat front(square) jon boat? Way on the side seems like it would be way too hard to reach and operate. Thanks guys.


----------

